# Treadmill mileage?



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm supposed to do 3 sprints tomorrow for 20 meters each. How do I measure meters on a traditional treadmill? Stupid, I know but this really isn't my thing. Sad thing is I've been trying to figure it out on the net but I'm giving up and asking now.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

1600m is 1mile

400m= 1/4mile

100m= 1/16mile

20m= 1/80mile

1/80 = .0125


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1600m is 1mile
> 
> 400m= 1/4mile
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick. So I run until I hit 12 tenths of a mile then right? I'm so horrible at math LOL. I need to figure it out for 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, and 100 meters as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So I run until I hit 12 tenths of a mile then right? I'm so horrible at math LOL. I need to figure it out for 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, and 100 meters as well.



No, not 12 tenths.  That would be 1.2 miles.

20 meters is about 22 yards.  Can you find a football field to run them on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No, not 12 tenths.  That would be 1.2 miles.
> 
> 20 meters is about 22 yards.  Can you find a football field to run them on?


Not at the gym LOL!!! So are you saying that 20 meters = 1.2 miles? That's not right is it?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2005)

1/10 of a mile would be .1 miles

to do 30 M it would be 1/80 of mile or .0125


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not at the gym LOL!!! So are you saying that 20 meters = 1.2 miles? That's not right is it?



I'm not saying that 20 meters = 1.2 miles.

I'm saying 12 tenths of a mile = 1.2 miles

20 meters = 12 *one-thousandths* of a mile


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha, nevermind guys. I'll never get math and conversions. I'll just stick to sprinting for seconds  Thanks though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

sprit until the treadmill says .012 (or .013 if you are rounding up frmo .0125) and you will have 20meters.

Anyway, why are you sprinting so short?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sprit until the treadmill says .012 (or .013 if you are rounding up frmo .0125) and you will have 20meters.
> 
> Anyway, why are you sprinting so short?


Well that was what that program had me doing every now and then. But since I'm not going to do that I don't need to worry about it. I'll just work some regular HIIT sometimes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

worry about your heart rate more then the distance you travel.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> worry about your heart rate more then the distance you travel.


One of the reasons I want to sprint is to build speed. (and lose weight of course). Do I still watch HR for that?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I want to sprint is to build speed. (and lose weight of course). Do I still watch HR for that?




I would still watch heart rate if I wanted to build up speed because you want to make sure that you get adequate recovery time between sprints so that you can effectively sprint as fast as possible and work your phosphagen system.  You want to be fully recovered.  People use a work to rest ratio of 1:12 or 1:15 for ATP-CP training to make sure they are recovered but if your heart rate is still up there (it really shouldn't be after that) then you may want to rest longer to really get a good sprint.  1:12 would be like sprint for 20sec and then rest for 240 sec or 4 min (240sec/60sec= 4min).  It seems like a long time to rest but if you are working on speed development like a sprinter would that is the way to go.  If you are working to loose BF you may want to rest less but then the sprints will be more anerobic as you tire on the shorter rest intervals, causing you to use more of a glycolytic pathway of energy (since you wont be fully revcovered lactic acid build up will start to occur).  A typical work to rest ratio for an anerobic sprint would be something like 1:5.  So for 20sec of sprint you would rest 100sec. (20 x 5) or about 1.5min.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, very informative. Thanks. So maybe for now I should rest less in between and as I get closer to my ideal BW for Oly lifting I can start lengthening based on HR to increase my speed.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

The time it takes for a treadmill to spool up to speed and then back down will blow you distances out of the water anyway.  Don't worry about distance.  Your best bet is to follow what P-Funk is saying and watch your heart rate. 

P.S.  Running speed isn't the only way to elevate your heart rate.  You can set the treadmill to a steep incline and get the same results.  Gives an awesome quad and calf workout at the same time.


----------

